# Help to defeat orks



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there heresy lovers, i am having a spot of bother as of late, against my mates orks, i just cant seem to beat them and he is on a 98% win streak with everybody in my local area. His this is as follows (sorry i dont the points of the units but it should add up to 1500):

Big mech - KFF, PK
19 Ard boys - Nob, PK
30 ork boys - Nob, PK
30 ork boys - Nob, PK
Battle wagon - Zzap gun, Rokkit Launcher
Battle wagon - Zzap gun, Rokkit Launcher
Deff dread - additional CC weapons, skorcha
Deff dread - additional CC weapons, Rokkit launcher

This should add to 1500 but im not sure as i dont own the codex, he always seem to win and i dont know how to counter it. I play chaos alot against him and my oblits are rubbish, the kustom force field is sooooo annoying. Any thoughts on how to destry this list and end his winning streak of terror.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, you could be really evil (depending on your models of course) and go for the 80-90 vanilla chaos marines with special weapons, heavy weapons and powerfists in the squad. Stick in a couple of vehicles (defilers etc) and watch his jaw drop at the fact that you outnumber him, without killkannons you don't need to worry about the battle wagons too much cause your marines can (insert preferred weapon here) them. Only possible problem could be the dreads but a few well placed power fist could be particularly effective at curbing that


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

are you sure thats his list it only comes up to 1190 points.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I know a perfect IG tactic for this, because it was used against me.

Another good tactic my friend used against my 180 Boy list is to take Rhinos full of 'Zerkers. It's literally "assault or be assaulted". Orks can be a bit tricky to shoot down quickly enough, but a squad 'zerkers will wipe them out in a single assault phase. Back them up with Havocs or Predators to pick off the vehicles.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know what you're running and I don't actually play Chaos so I'm not too clear on what you can or can't do but I think the same basic strategy applies when playing Orks no matter what you're playing... 

His main goal is to get into your face as soon as possible so you should deploy your guys as close to your table edge as possible and hose him down as he gets closer to you. I suggest throwing one or two vindicators into your list. Those pie plates will make short work of his boys and being that those battlewagons are fairly large it's a good chance the center will be over it and you'll get that lovely 2d6 for armor pen (taking the highest of the two, not combined).

Maybe you can get some las or melta weapons in your list to pop open those wagons before they get too close then slowly take them out with a lot of shooting.

Basically if it comes down to assaulting just make sure you're the one to start it. You really don't want those guys coming at you with their furious charge and extra attacks.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanx for all your replies, and yea this is all he has in his list, he might have some more weapon options on the battlewagons but i dont know what they are. 

I am normally the kinda chaos player that likes to rush forwards in rhinos and bowl out loads of zerkers at the foe. This is what i did and he just seemed to have more orks to counter charge me. My DP took out a wagon in combat and was them counter charged by the contents and killed outright with mutiple attacks. His two dreads destroyed a sqaud of zerkers despite my pf weilding champ and the rest of his army just cleaned up, I ran out of men and took to many casualties due to being fearless.

My oblits were absolutly pants and kept missing the giant hoarde of orks whisch where hiding in the ruins, and as for the big mech and his stupid KFF they all kept saving from mutiple blasts.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

dont take oblits, auto-las preds instead or defilers. 

get either more shots than the 4-9 oblits shooting 4-9 lascannons at the dense pack of vehicles.

or get more CC help, defilers with 2 extra DCCWs in great 5 base attacks & 6 on the charge? im sure your rivaling the deff dreads there.

thats the easiest way to fix your issue, without doing a total rehaul of your list.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> This is what i did and he just seemed to have more orks to counter charge me.


Then get MORE 'zerkers!:victory: I find that Plague Marines are really great too, because they're really hard to kill once those orks get locked in combat. They'll be S3 up against T5, 3+ save with FnP. As a bonus, if he charges you, you get to take off his charge attacks .

Or you could always challenge him to a duel: Pistols at dawn :laugh:.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not that experienced with this game, but I'll try to lend some advice anyways.

Usually I use a lot of flamers, they're great against orks. a couple flamer bursts on a boy unit will usually cripple it.
Another thing I use are vindicators. I just sit back behind some barricades with it and unleash hell on clustered infantry (S:10;AP:2, large blast!:biggrin it will also instant kill a warboss or a nob squad.
I use plague marines as well (mounted in a rhino) and just run the up to take out a squad of boys with flamers (I do not recommend this) or run them behind a tank for a couple well placed melta shots.
Another amazing unit are chaos terminators; for orks I usually go with all combi-meltas and 1 heavy flamer (unless they don't have any vehicles, that would be a waste of points), along with chainfists and mark of nurgle. Those meltas will annihilate a battlewagon. then, assuming the battle wagon is gone, I just move in and heavy flamer anything else that's standing back (special weapon teams and such) those big shootas will completely rip up marines (assuming they actually hit you; BS 2 lol).
I usually also use a daemon prince, but he always lets me down for some reason; like charging into combat and missing all his attacks (happened once even w/ warptime on), or rolling a bunch of 1's when rolling for vehicle damage. I still recommend using him, as a bunch of other people do, just because I have bad luck doesn't mean you will.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you were playing BA, i would say skullfuck him with DC dreads with blood talons. Pod those in as close as you can and watch them carve a bloody path to victory.

Unfortunately, i dont have much experience with/against chaos. Plague marines, as said, are great for getting stuck in CC, since FNP and that awesome toughness means he isnt moving anywhere in awhile.


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

Deploy in a way with your oblits so you are assured sideshots on the battlewagons, dont care about "he´s hidin his tank!" he gets the 4+ cover save anyways, and aslong as you can see 1 tiny wee bit of the tank you can blast it to hell.
You dont need to focus any fire upon the deff dreads before you´ve taken down the wagons, theyre not much of a threat, and also you can kite them endlessly if youre in rhinos.
Hard Boys are also somehting your oblits can take care of, either by plasma cannons or heavy flamers, whatever suits you and the location of them.

If you´re in a jam, sacrifice your transports to ensure your charge, if orks charge your units youre gonna hurt, if you charge them, they´ll loose 1/4th of their attacks, and 1str, makes them alot weaker.
Plus you get another round of blasting them to hell, you can also be lucky and see an exploding transport, which´ll blast more of the orks away. 

Best of luck. Target Prio on the wagon with the Big Mek inside. Or if he´s using them as firing platforms.. ur... dont bother, ork BS is bullshait.


----------



## msteward (Jan 5, 2011)

Run your heavies as a combination of vindicators, land raiders (also a good transport for your berserkers). Ork anti-tank weapons are terrible so you have a good survivability chance. If you dont want to run one of these. This may be a good opportunity to take the Havocs off the shelf and autocannon or heavy bolter the shit out of them; it's up to you if if you want more shots or a greater range and strength.

I play a guy who runs a similar list, 2 units of 30 boyz and a KFF big mech close enough to each of them to get the save, and the thing he hates the most is my land raider. I rig it up with a havoc launcher and demonic possession, and fill it either with Khorne Berserkers or Terminators with Lightning Claws (make them champions if you have the points to spare). Instead of running it up and assaulting them immediately, l sit it back and soften them up while they advance. Once they're within 18 inches, you can move 12" and assault of of the land raider if you like but i prefer to get one more round of shooting in before I do that. 

As it's been said already. Patience is a virtue against orks, don't be afraid to stand back and shoot the hell out of him while he runs up to you.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

A decent general rule is to shoot the stompy stuff and stomp the shooty stuff. As ork are stompy shoot them, so just sit as far back as possible and bring as many templates as you can. 

Also you’re opponents list is not all that great so if you tailor your army you should be able to really bring the pain; ‘ard boyz, shooty wagons, deff dreads, oh my. He’s spending alot of points for not much gain.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

take 3 chosen squads 5 man squads with 5 flammers should add up to 15 flammers. get them in rhinos. then take havocs with auto cannons in the back field. 2 daemon princes Mos Los. then fill in youre troops with what you want. Plague marines eat orks up, but with those power claws id suggest just taking large CSM squads. auto cannons will be good on corners. cause im assuming he is rushing up towards you. so wait to get side armor in those Battle wagons. cant get every cover save. anyways if you want to play it safe rush him with youre daemon princes and youre chosen. kill the killa kans with the auto cannons. those chosn will rip squads apart. thats a lot of wounds.


----------

